

Wikipedia takes business approach - parker
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/technology/7347766.stm

======
jyu
"Ms Gardner says they are also looking at cashing in on the Wikipedia brand
and are open to suggestions some of which have included TV programmes and a
board game."

Wikipedia branded board games? Is this a joke?

The biz dev at Wikipedia should think of ideas that complement things they are
already doing well, in much the same way Amazon came out with S3/EC2,
fulfillment services, mTurk, etc. The majority of searches conducted are
information retrieval, which would make advertising potentially useful and
very lucrative. They could use the active community of editors to provide
services for book publishers, translation, etc.

